# The O scale Hauler😁



## Peterbogumill (Nov 29, 2015)

I heard about the o scale hauler on this forum a short while ago so i was curious to just what it was and how could something made of cardboard be that expensive? But i ordered it and when i got it tonight WOW was i impressed. It is very sturdy and well planned out. You can tell he knew what he was doing when he made his product😁 I give it a big thumbs up. Good work doug. Pete later🚂


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you very much Pete. I'm glad you like it.  Fellow model railroaders like yourself is the reason I brought these to the market.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh, now that is just cool. Nice idea.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2016)

Best on the market. But, you would expect that, Doug did it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I bought a couple O Gauge Haulers. I like them very much. Sturdy and sized right. Great job, Doug!!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Doug,

I am very interested in your product. 

I belong to a modular club, National Capital Trackers, and am always concerned about damaging my equipment on the way to and from shows. 

I am interested in the Club package, one engine carrier and two car carriers.

Someday I hope you bring your product to the York meet, so I can see it, and also purchase it assembled, and without paying shipping. 

Plenty of Modular club guys attend York...target rich environment for you.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

While I was talking with Hot Water on Saturday this topic came up. He is THRILLER with the two that he purchased. Coming from him that is the ultimate complement. As you know he is not the easiest guy on the planet to please.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks guys. Yes Jim, that was very flattering to me that Hot Water liked them so much. That was a huge compliment as far as I'm concerned.

Craignor, I would love nothing more than to get a couple pallets of O Scale Haulers to York. Since October when I started shipping them, 95% of my orders go back east or at least mid west. I knew they would going into the project because.... well thats where most of the O Scale/Gauge community is. 

Even if I am able to get them to York, shipping costs will still be factored into the price. I'm just a career railroader ( the 1/1 type) trying to fill a void in our hobby. It is just not possible for me to eat the shipping cost, no matter where or how they get shipped.

If you consider the amount of money invested in the trains that we transport from one location to another, I personally don't consider the price of 2 scale box cars unreasonable... even after shipping. For example, a $3000, twelve car GGD El Capitan aluminum passenger car set will fit in 2 Freight & Passenger Car Haulers. $90 for the 2 boxes plus $38 shipping all the way Mario's house in Rome, New York. $128 to transport them safely and unpack in a couple minutes... To me, thats a small price to pay.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

I will be at The Great Train Expo this coming weekend Jan 30 & 31st


In...... Costa Mesa, California. Oh and it's expected to be about 70 degrees with maybe a little rain on Sunday.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Doug, I will send you an email when the time is closer. But I will need a Club Set. I have to trade one of the Freight/Passenger Hauler to Matt because 6 GP60s by Atlas will not fit in the Loco Hauler because it will fit one loco in each row but with two it is an inch longer than the row. I like the boxes a lot, thanks for making them.

The next time you come down to San Diego to run at Balboa, can I pick them up?


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

No problem Tim, I'll be down there at the Museum on Feb 20th for the swap meet. Still undecided about The Great Train Expo in Del Mar.


----------



## Mario_S (Sep 22, 2015)

*280-lb Samsonite Test*

If you don't believe that you need these, then just watch this...






If I can stand on it, at 280 pounds, with over a thousand dollars of trains in them (Yes, I have), then it'll protect anything that you can cobble together.

Most importantly, it decimated my set up time at the train show from 2 hours to about 15 minutes.

Awesome, Doug!

- Mario


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

This reminds me of when folks were trying to build their own turntable instead of buying the Ross or the Millhouse River. We spend all this money on our locomotives and rolling stock and then we try to cut corners when it comes to operating them or protecting them. 

I bought the freight car hauler just to protect the rolling stock that I have that doesn't have a box. I don't belong to a club and I love this thing. Yes, the east coast shipping was not cheap but this is something that will last a lifetime as long as it doesn't get caught in a flood. I liked the box so much that I ordered the locomotive hauler. I'll use that to take locomotives to my friends house to run them. It's just a great product that fills a void in O Gauge.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Laidoffsick said:


> I will be at The Great Train Expo this coming weekend Jan 30 & 31st
> 
> 
> In...... Costa Mesa, California. Oh and it's expected to be about 70 degrees with maybe a little rain on Sunday.


How was Costa Mesa?


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

It was good Tim. 1 building with vendors and a few layouts, and another entire building full of modular layouts. Huge crowd on Saturday, aisles were full and walking around could be tough at times. Sunday was still busy, but not quite as busy as Saturday. The bad weather did keep some people home. Bad enough driving on the 91 and 55 freeways, let alone when it's raining. We did make it home in record time though... I was surprised as the freeways were clear, even in the rain. Just got lucky I guess.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I have 3 O Gauge haulers and am very happy with them. What was the clincher for me? About 3 months before Doug first started promoting them, I took my Premier B&O Atlantic to the North Penn O Gauger's open house. It was the first time in 45 years of owning trains that I took anything to run on another layout, so I wasn't prepared. I took it in the factory box. As I was trying to get it on a table to take out of the box, the foam packing with the locomotive started slipping out of the cardboard box. I'm not very quick, but I was able to save it from crashing to the floor. While I bought the locomotive used at half the original cost, it is still worth better protection.

When I first saw the O Gauge Hauler, I knew right away I needed at least one even if I only transport one locomotive. Thanks, Doug!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mark, it's too bad I wasn't there to catch it for you, I'm glad you were up to the task!


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

John,
You were doing the work of four men that day, at least!! I'm glad I caught it too!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Those outings do get busy, it seems there's always technical issues when you want to play.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

John are you having more open house's? Would like to come to one.


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

Me too, as I have never seen it in person. I got my O Scale Haulers standing at the ready. I will bring a small train. I still have some 3 rail equipment left for events like this.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We decided to do them in the summer, the last winter one was somewhat of a PITA, we had really bad weather for the day! We still got some intrepid travelers, but it could have been a lot better. We're currently targeting sometime in July.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I think you had one in summer before but I had a race that weekend. Usually race first Saturday of the month from May till October.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We did have one in the summer, it worked out a lot better than the winter one, so we are going back to that format.


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

Cool. Is there a mailing list I can get on so I don't miss it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It will be announced here for sure: Facebook High-Rail Modelers Tips & Tricks for Lionel O Scale


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Seems like mine are short on a couple of the selling points


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

lmao Mandi says you need to unbutton the shirt some


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Matt, your trains are falling out, you shouldn't hold the box upside down!


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah, not sure why it does that but I'm a miracle of physics


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice job Doug, I schlepped around $8k worth of trains without a hitch. You've made a super sold product. Is there a discount for return customers?


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

well of course but then I'll just have to charge you extra for shipping


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Prior to getting some of these boxes, the only time I would take Atlas Rolling stock to shows was if they were in their original boxes due to all the fragile detail parts. This really limits things since un-boxing and re-boxing individual cars for a show is a real PITA. A couple of weeks ago, I took a bunch of Atlas reefers to a show (including my Natty Boh's) and everyone was rather impressed by how protected and secure they were when packed in the O Scale Hauler.

I'm thinking about picking up more of the freight/passenger car boxes to actually store cars in them on a more long-term basis (so I don't have to un-box and re-box them at home between shows). And along those lines, I was looking at the O scale polyethylene/polypropylene wrappers sold by Reboxx in order to protect the contents from any potential long-term negative effects of contact with the foam inserts. Has anyone ordered these? The web site looks like it hasn't been updated in some time, so that kind of makes me hesitant.

Doug, these wrappers might also be a good "extra" product for your product line...

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why would you buy that overpriced stuff when you can have a lifetime supply from your local HD store??

http://www.homedepot.com/p/HUSKY-10-ft-x-100-ft-Clear-2-mil-Plastic-Sheeting-RS210-100C/202184044


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Why would you buy that overpriced stuff when you can have a lifetime supply from your local HD store??
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/HUSKY-10-ft-x-100-ft-Clear-2-mil-Plastic-Sheeting-RS210-100C/202184044


Good point! Thanks - never thought to check HD. I'll just have to sharpen my scissors... 

Andy


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Quite honestly, that is half the purpose of The O Scale Hauler... to eliminate the "NEED" to wrap your equipment with any paper or plastic, whether long term or short term storage. Wrapping is where part of the damage occurs ie; door latches, grab irons, brake wheels and especially those high stand brake wheels that snap right off.

The grey foam in the Haulers is very high quality and is 60% of the cost of the box. It won't break down, discolor, attack plastic or paint, or degrade in any way. Each compartment is surrounded by this foam and the lid keeps any other light out. Your trains are perfectly safe sitting there in the dark with very minimal pressure on any of the details or painted surfaces. Most OEM boxes and the couple aftermarket boxes available keep your trains on their side, not sitting up right on their wheels.


----------



## AndyH (Sep 21, 2015)

Laidoffsick said:


> ... The grey foam in the Haulers is very high quality and is 60% of the cost of the box. It won't break down, discolor, attack plastic or paint, or degrade in any way. ...


Thanks for the clarification and putting my mind at ease. I've heard the horror stories of various types of foam attacking painted surfaces over time, which is why I was asking about the poly-film. I wasn't sure this type of foam behaved differently when it comes to degrading over time.

Andy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wondered about the foam as well. I guess in five or ten years we'll know if it's really going to damage the trains.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

If you go buy that green foam from the craft stores, it won't even take that long til it starts looking like baby crap from a diaper. Yes, thats the best way to describe it 

The original boxes with foam I bought will be 10 years old this year. The foam in those is grey as well, but a much cheaper quality and lower density. They haven't degraded at all in 9 1/2 years or done any damage to any of our trains. Even after being in an attic for awhile. When I took that stuff into my foam supplier they laughed at how cheap it was, yet impressed that it held up so well for almost 10 years. They don't even have a foam to compare that cheaper stuff to, hence the cost of the Haulers is more foam than carboard.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks Doug, for my entire body thanks you as I don't have to hook up the wireless tether.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks Tim


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

His whole body thanks you Doug, he must've seen the videos


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

biglionelguy said:


> His whole body thanks you Doug, he must've seen the videos


Matt, 
Everytime I hook up a Wireless tether from MTH, everything starts to hurt. I got tired of disconnecting the tether for storage, so all I have to do is lift the engines out of the box in one move, and not connecting the tethers.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Tim, you have to see the videos


----------



## Hudson J1e (Nov 19, 2015)

Here are a bunch of guys who should be calling up Doug and buying a truck load of O Scale Haulers:


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes, Hudson J1e, you are right!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Mark let me answer an issue that was brought up by someone else where....

You have nothing to worry about using the O Scale Hauler for storage. Long term.. still don't. The foam used inside will not turn color, degrade, or harm your trains in anyway. No they will not protect them from a flood... yes someone ask me that lol

The polyurethane foam is high end, not craft quality, nor egg crate material. I buy direct from a company who does nothing but custom award winning Recaro automotive seats, Boeing aircraft contracts, and high end custom military hardware and equipment. 

I've had Post War and MPC era trains sitting in similar boxes with a lesser quality foam since 2006, and no sign of damage to the trains or degrading of the foam inside. Besides, the only real contact is to the wheels and bottom of the trucks. The side pieces are not a tight fit, and the top piece of foam rests on the 2 side pieces. 

I market them for transportation, and storage. I use them for my own stuff, including Sunset and Pecos River brass. I wouldn't use them or sell them to others if they caused damaged to our models. I did my homework, they are perfectly safe for storing your trains. I'm quite sure the foam will out last all of us


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

There were a ton of kudos for the hauler elsewhere today... Not deleted when I last looked. Lots of compliments but someone asked this question there.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Doug,
Thank you for the comments on the durability of the foam in the O Gauge Haulers. I know there are a lot of older lesser foams out there. I will not worry in the least about how long I may have trains stored. Hopefully though, I will have them out and running often however.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

It was time to re-order. 4030 lbs on 9 pallets of cardboard. Tell a friend, tell 10 friends, The O Scale Haulers are in stock.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

But... where do you park the cars? 

When I reorder my products, I just get a little box from the board house.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Under the boxes 

Knee surgery was yesterday, so when I can get around better in a cew days, I'll stack them up in their correct piles so I can get the Fusion back in the garage

Guess I'll have to put all the foam on top of the cars lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good thing it didn't rain when the delivery truck was bringing them, you'd have soggy boxes! 

What kind of knee surgery?


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Had a little meniscus tune up. Though Doc said I waited to long so there was now cartlidge and bone damage. He originally had said my knee was good for another 10 years before a replacement was needed. That time just got cut in half.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Ouch! I just had the meniscus tear repaired as well. However my doctor said I had 29 year old knees and I should be good for another 100,000 miles.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

We wish you a fast recovery!!

Andre.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

I've had that surgery too, about 10 years ago. Get up and around soon Doug. What timing on your new order. I was just thinking of ordering another Hauler. I'll keep putting the word out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen. Walking around is no problem at all, going up and down the stairs....well, it's a slow process


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes, it is a slow process. The first time down, it seemed like I was going to topple over head first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For two days I was using the crutches, so stairs were a special challenge!


----------



## 86TA355SR (Feb 27, 2015)

Great to hear you're doing well, both physically and with the business. Proud of you son!


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Doug, are you still coming next Sunday to San Diego? Let me know... thanks


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Yeah I'll be there Sunday morning.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

This weekend my modular Club, National Capital Trackers had a show in Kensington, Maryland. I participated and used the O Scale Hauler Club Set for the first time. The added feeling of protection for my trains led me to take 2 of my best locos to the event, PRR T-1 and M1B, 7 21" passenger cars, 11 boxcars, and a caboose. Had a blast running them all weekend and got a lot of compliments from club members and the public. The O Scale Hauler was great, I showed it around to the other guys, and told them how to get one. 

Very pleased with the product.

Two in the back, the other one further up.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks Craig. Glad you like them.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

FWIW, I made similar items from Bankers Boxes (legal and letter sized) leftover cardboard sheets and 1" and 1/2" foam purchased at a fabric store. 

I can't stand on them, but then again I don't want to. They hold cars and engines laterally or crosswise very neatly. 2 layers.

But they work and cost a fraction of these.


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)

But can you fit 2 scale big boys in one box? 

Craft store foam breaks down over time, turns color, and will stick to the paint if you're using it for long term storage.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2016)

ftauss said:


> FWIW, I made similar items from Bankers Boxes (legal and letter sized) leftover cardboard sheets and 1" and 1/2" foam purchased at a fabric store.
> 
> I can't stand on them, but then again I don't want to. They hold cars and engines laterally or crosswise very neatly. 2 layers.
> 
> But they work and cost a fraction of these.


As a short term alternative, this is a great idea. The problem with banker books is that they lack the strength for long term stack storage any higher than 2 boxes. In my own experience, heat, moisture and gravity are not kind to stacks of bankers boxes. The bottom box gets smushed every time within 6 months.

I've tried individually wrapping trains in bath towels and carrying them in Rubbermaid tubs. This method has problems of its own and is also surprisingly limited to stacking no more than 2 boxes high.

The Oscalehaulers are more expensive but you do get your monies worth. You could park a tank on those bad boys. If i'm going to travel with $4,000.00-$5,000.00 worth of trains, I'm packing them in the Oscalehauler. 

If I'm just taking my Department 56 train over to a friends house I'll probably use the Rubbermaid.

Emile


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Strength was tested at 75+ MPH!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What happened to the corner Tim, I see duct tape.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

You've got some shady characters casing your Doug Box


----------



## Laidoffsick (Sep 20, 2015)




----------

